# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  Dream Recall

## Sensei

Dream Recall Audio

Here is my audio on dream recall. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html

My Tutorial for extending Lucid Dream Time. Hours of LD. - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ctharlhie

So many insights here. Love the distinction between state awareness and awareness in general. Please do more of these!

----------

